

Ask HN: How does PayPal access my Bank Account - navdeep

PayPal, asks me for my bank information and than can withdraw funds for my bank account. If I wanted to program this on my own how can I achieve that?
======
notaddicted
I can't answer precisely, but I can give you some pointers to start your
research:

1\. International:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Society_for_Worldwide_Interbank...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Society_for_Worldwide_Interbank_Financial_Telecommunication)

2\. America: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automated_Clearing_House>

~~~
navdeep
Thanks, There is a lot of information in the links. I will go over them in
detail when I get a chance.

